# What do you do with the little espresso spoon?



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Until very recently I had assumed that the little spoon you always get with an espresso was to add sugar, which seemed pointless to me - either it was well made and didn't need sugar or not worth drinking. But recently a barista told me some people use it to either take the crema off, eat it separately or mix it in with the main drink.

What do you guys do? and why?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Stir the espresso. Acts to waft the aromas & mix the crema and shot together.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

If it's served in an opaque cup I usually break the crema with the spoon to see how much there is, then give it a little stir.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Stir the espresso. Acts to waft the aromas & mix the crema and shot together.


I've only just learned this the other day off Gordon. Its remarkable what a difference it makes to balance the shot.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't remember being given a small spoon when drinking espresso here in the UK (London actually)







. In Portugal we always get this tiny spoon with each coffee, but I always though it was so small so you don't break/disturb the cream while stirring the sugar you add in.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not yet fully bought into the whole stirring thing, and certainly opposed to crema removal. Whilst some coffees have a bubbly, particulate crema that tastes quite gassy and sharp, others have crema that adds smoothness and tastes sweet. Rather than miss out on that by mixing it in, I'm trying to find ways to get my crema like that more often. Spoon stays clean.


----------

